# Help Needed to Identify Cichlids



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got tank which included 12 cichlids Please need help to identify the attached pictures. Thanks!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I see yellow labs, blue labs, snow white socolofi, auratus, red zebra, and a johanni for sure.


----------

